# wanting to make my own in home studio



## Sontizzle (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone have any websites that have good write ups on how to build your own in home photo studio? this would be to shoot portraits and whatnot. basically i guess all i would need to do is build to supporting poles with a cross bar to support a backdrop. also would be interested in any write ups on backdrops also. Thanks!


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 16, 2008)

oh and what possibly could i use for lighting besides paying hundreds for actual "photography" lighting


----------



## osirus (Feb 17, 2008)

i made a rightlight for free today 

see here

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112244

havent really tested it yet, but seems to work alright.

check this site

http://www.diyphotography.net/

I think they had quite a few things to do with studio lighting on a budget


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 17, 2008)

That ringlight is seriously cool. You gotta love Strobist.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

Though they do talk about ringlights, the strobist site (http://strobist.blogspot.com) are actually proponents of getting that flash OFF your camera. 

I love that site, great source of info.

Matter of fact, if you want to build a home studio on the cheap, you cannot do that until you know what you are doing, and this is likely the best place on the net to start.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

i was actually talking about using lights (not flashes) such as ones u find at a hardware store or walmart instead of buying actual photography lighting/stand.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> i was actually talking about using lights (not flashes) such as ones u find at a hardware store or walmart instead of buying actual photography lighting/stand.


 
Not recommended. Have you ever stood under 2500 watts of continuous lighting for 2 hours? Not unless you enjoy taking pics of people sweating a lot... lol 
Know what kind of damage that heat would do to umbrellas or softboxes?

No informed person would use continuous lighting for photography.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

^^agreed

continuous lighting is the cheapest way to go.....ie work lights from hardware store. this is how i started out. continuous lights are also known as hot lights because they put out alot of heat and will bake you and your model(s). you can also make you own scrim for these. (just don't get your modifiers too close or you'll become a firefighter) . 

in all honesty tho, either take your portraits using window light and homemade reflector or take them outside until you can afford strobes or speedlites.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

one more thing about hotlights........like i said before i started out with them and quickly dumped them because:

1. they are damn hot. very uncomfortable for all involved.
2. they are hard to modify the light (ie make the light softer) without fear of a fire.
3. i didn't like the light they put out. it just wasnt pleasing.


the strobist way is the cheapest way when compared to buying studio lights, but they have no modeling lights which is very useful when first starting out. 

maybe you could save for 1 alienbee strobe and a reflector


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> they do have a plus side.....WYSIWYG


 
Thats a very weak advantage   Let me explain.  

After using your strobes a few times and actively practicing, you will be able to KNOW how and where the light falls based on where you place the strobe.

After a short while, you will actively change strobe position and power based on the kind of effect you want to acheive.  This, IMHO, will make you a better photographer than if using constant lighting.

... and yes you are right, there is some danger of injury from burns to you or the model, or fire, especially if one is too busy concentrating on the picture instead of their surroundings.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

i was going to wire up a trigger for the continuous lighting. either a floor trigger i could step on to turn on and off or a hand held one so the lights arent constantly on. im really new to photography and it doesnt seem just for me to spend all the money on a professional set up. maybe when i find out if im good at ill go for the good stuff.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

does anyone have any links to the lighting you are recommending? i have a few hundred bucks to spare right now for it if the price is right.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

That kind of lighting would cost you what... maybe $100?  Add another $50-100 to that and you can shoot professional quality results, PLUS its a LOT more portable.  That way you are not limited to JUST a home studio, but ANYWHERE.

Check out the strobist site, read, learn and make your choices.  I am sure you will see the reality once you know what you speak of.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> does anyone have any links to the lighting you are recommending? i have a few hundred bucks to spare right now for it if the price is right.


 
I already did... look up a few posts!  And if you have a couple hundred bucks, you already have MORE than what you would need for a basic setup!


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

thank! im on my way out to buy some materials to make my own muslim backdrops now then ill check that site out.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

if you want to go the strobist route which is using flashes off camera, then check out the link and then go over to b&h photo and look at flashes there. vivitar  285hv are $89 each. you will also need a way to trigger those.

a couple of options here:

1 sync cord between cam and one flash. peanut slaves on the other flashes.
2 cheap wireless triggers. ie gadget infinity


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

Peanut slaves will work more than adequately in a home studio and cost what, $10 each?  

Once someone shoots in an environment where there are possibilities of multiple camera flashes (not something that happens often in one's own home studio), then start to look for "poverty wizards" or better.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Peanut slaves will work more than adequately in a home studio and cost what, $10 each?
> 
> Once someone shoots in an environment where there are possibilities of multiple camera flashes (not something that happens often in one's own home studio), then start to look for "poverty wizards" or better.



yep! that's what gadget infinity triggers are. the biggest complaint i have heard about them is the occasional misfire, but for the price you can't expect them to perform like PWs. strobist even mentions using those.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

Do the antenna mod and add 20-30 yards range on them and reduce misfires to a thing of the past, unless you start pulling some distance from the receivers... but again, not an issue in a home studio envirnment.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

what if i dont want to use a flash on my camera? i currently still havethe stock flash on my xti and its junk so i dont like using it. how would i fire the lights without  a flash or would i have to buy a flash anyway?


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

Good quesiton! You can manually set the flash on your camera to not use eTTL, and set the power to it's lowest level. That way it doesn't contribute to the "photo" but does trigger the peanuts, and all off camera strobes fire. Thats what I do in my setup. I set my D200's built-in flash to 1/128th power and I can still trigger the strobes from as far as 30-40 feet away without misfires.

Edit... or you can use the on camera flash to fill in the front a little (fill flash) by incerasing it's power a little more, its more than good enough for that... its just not powerful enough to do the things you want to do in a home studio setup... short of using it to trigger your strobes. It works fine, trust me.

I can post a few pics if you want?

If you absolutely do NOT want to use the on camera flash, thats where you need to use something like the Pocket Wizards, poverty wizards, Elinchrome or Radio Popper triggers.  This at the current time may exceed your budget.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

yea post some pics!


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

ok so here is what im going to buy...

2 of these: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/61441-REG/Vivitar_233965_285HV_Auto_Flash.html

and which one of theses triggers will work best?
http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/product.php?productid=16741&cat=274&page=1
or
http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/product.php?productid=16657&cat=274&page=1


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

you will want this

http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/product.php?productid=16766&cat=274&page=1

and for your second 285hv an additional receiver

http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/product.php?productid=16767&cat=274&page=1

make sure you are buying the v2 version as they are made to work with the 285hv. i had spoke with their rep and this is what they said.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

and just like Jerry said. check out the mods for these on youtube. the mods do take care of some of the problems.

good luck


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

is there a way to mount those flashes on a tripod or anything or are they just made to sit on the floor?


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

looking at the pics on gadget infinity's page, there appears to be a threaded hole for mounting onto a stand. 

email their customer service to find out for sure.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

i meant the actual flash http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/61441-REG/Vivitar_233965_285HV_Auto_Flash.html


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

if you are going to be using them off cam, then you will prolly have them attached to the v2 receivers which should attach to light stands. correct?


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

well i would like to be able to also have the options of mounting the shoe mount flash to a light stand if the photo called for it.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> well i would like to be able to also have the options of mounting the shoe mount flash to a light stand if the photo called for it.




ok, but why would you not use the receivers then? how would you trigger the flash?


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

yes i know i will still need the triggers but they can be mounted where ever they can detect the flash right? they dont have to be mounted on the flash right?


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> yes i know i will still need the triggers but they can be mounted where ever they can detect the flash right? they dont have to be mounted on the flash right?



no. the flash slides into the top of them just like it would on your camera's hotshoe.

like in this pic


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

ahh ok. so i have to take the flash off the mount that comes with it and put it on the trigger mount. i was gettin confused there for a minute lol


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

take a look at 



 and you will see how they attach and how they work

now the person in the vid uses a sigma flash, but they all attach the same way

btw the way he is firing it using the test button........when the transmitter is attached to your cam, it will fire when you press the shutter button.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> ahh ok. so i have to take the flash off the mount that comes with it and put it on the trigger mount. i was gettin confused there for a minute lol




  i see what you were talking about.......the pic @ b&h

got it now. the "stand" that is in that pic is NOT attached to the flash.

that stand was used to hold the flash upright so they could photograph it


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

ah ok ok i got it. thanks man


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

now ijust need to find some light stands and im good to go


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> now ijust need to find some light stands and im good to go






b&h has light stands as well.......


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

would i be able to mount the shoe flashes to these? this seems like a great deal
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/425220-REG/Impact_DFUMK_Digital_Flash_Umbrella_Mount.html


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> would i be able to mount the shoe flashes to these? this seems like a great deal
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/425220-REG/Impact_DFUMK_Digital_Flash_Umbrella_Mount.html




you should email customer support @ gadget infinity and ask them what size threaded stud their receivers accept.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

it says 
*"Attachment Size*

5/8 in stud with 1/4-20 in threaded tip" on that link i sent


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> it says
> *"Attachment Size*
> 
> 5/8 in stud with 1/4-20 in threaded tip" on that link i sent



yes i seen that, but you will want to find out what size the trigger will accept as it will have to attach to that light stand


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 17, 2008)

ok i emailed gadget infinity


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> ok i emailed gadget infinity



 k. let me know what they say please


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 18, 2008)

heres is the email i got


> The V2s receiver can be screwed on a standard tripod. The thread size is around 5mm.
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry.
> 
> ...



thats not much help


----------



## crystal_lynn (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/574439/how_to_start_a_photography_studio_for.html

This link is for an article I wrote on how I started my studio for less than $1,000.00.

It talks about stands, backdrops, etc.  If you have questions let me know.  My favorite backdrop is a chromakey with the chroma I can replace the background in photos with just a few clicks.  It gives you an unlimited supply of backdrops!

HTH,
Crystal


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 18, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> heres is the email i got
> 
> 
> thats not much help


 
The standard screw is a 1/4" mount, the same as what most tripods use. The receiver screws into the stand and the receiver has a bracket for the flash like the one that is on your camera, thats about it.  The only thing to watch for is to place a strip of electrical tape in the slot where the flash slides into.  No unwanted shorting out of the flashes is desireable!


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 18, 2008)

I do some playing in the video editing world and received a nice chroma-key backdrop for free when I purchased my Pinnacle studio video capture card.  Its about 6' wide by 10' tall, and fun to play with... but its not hard to do it without one in Photoshop.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 19, 2008)

crystal_lynn said:


> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/574439/how_to_start_a_photography_studio_for.html
> 
> This link is for an article I wrote on how I started my studio for less than $1,000.00.
> 
> ...


thanks! i think i will order that kit in your link. its 400 bucks and comes with alot of great items.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 19, 2008)

From a walmart budget to $400+ dollars in 20 posts. So much for you not having the budget... lol


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 19, 2008)

i said i had a few hundred dollars, whats an extras 1oo gonna hurt


----------



## Sontizzle (Mar 3, 2008)

ok i got this coming to me in the mail!







cant wait!


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 4, 2008)

Well if the quality of the components is good, I think you will be happier than a pig in mud... lol That looks like a VERY nice setup and will keep you busy for many moons!

Where did you end up purchasing from?

No go to the STROBIST website and get a head start on reading... you are going to love this!


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Mar 11, 2008)

You could try this website too. It has some good information. http://www.cnet.com.au/digitalcameras/0,239036146,240062280,00.htm


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 12, 2008)

cdanddvdpublisher said:


> You could try this website too. It has some good information. http://www.cnet.com.au/digitalcameras/0,239036146,240062280,00.htm


 
I do not think that it has info that is very pertinent or as accurate as it could be.

First, in a studio, unless you are doing self portraits, you are not going to use a tripod very often (though I do highly recommend that you get one... they have their place and are important in photography).

Second, you do not want white walls. For technical reasons, you want an 18% grey wall. Backdrops can go from "nothing" to several hundred dollars, but the old standby of a bedsheet with a subtle and different color or pattern always can make things interesting (leave your leopard or tiger patterned bed sheets in the bedroom, please... lol)

Third, depending on your budget, you can get a nice home studio thingie happening at your place for as little as the cost of a lightstand (~$25), an umbrella (~$20), the adaptor (~$16), a new flash (~$75) and an optical peanut trigger (~$10). Your grand total is under $150, and you can DIY a few things from there that really add to the flavor of your shots.


----------

